# Arcadia



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have the new Arcadia Flood in stock as well as the long awaited 45 canopy from Arcadia as well.
Plus check out the prices we have on all Arcadia products at present.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh, shall have to try that 45cm canopy. What sort of tube is it?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, just to answer your question,

Both the wicked new UVFlood and the 45cm canopy uses a BRAND NEW type of HIGH OUTPUT T5 power compact lamp. This is the reason for the delay of launch with the 45cm we had to pioneer new research and development in new TECH again. 

So yep Arcadia Reptile bring you all ANOTHER worlds first:2thumb:

Here is some details

D3 UV Flood Lamp | Arcadia Reptile

I'm happy to help further if required

John




GlassWalker said:


> Ooh, shall have to try that 45cm canopy. What sort of tube is it?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

They're 12%? Might be a bit much for cresties, although I admit I don't know what's a good level of UV for them anyway. Are there plans for lower % tubes?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes they are D3+ indeed that is because teh mesh will reduce the output intothe viv by some a huge amount!

Cresties are able to bask in N.C in over 30 degrees and an index of 7+ even this tech wont do that at the living point. as long as you have plenty of branches and plants in a shaded end, let them regulate as in the wild:2thumb:

john



GlassWalker said:


> They're 12%? Might be a bit much for cresties, although I admit I don't know what's a good level of UV for them anyway. Are there plans for lower % tubes?


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Thinking about a flood for my ig viv, just for a boost of uv. What is the story with replacement bulbs for these? Availability? Price? Etc
thanks


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to hijack, with the luminaires what is the different Ws about like 39w/54w?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi both,

to aswer question one, yes the lamps can be very easily replaced with code FD3PC24E it will retail around £20.00. these lamps like ALL Arcadia Reptile lamps are guaranteed to be effective for one whole year!

the 39-54w denotes the power or length of the lamp. so in High Output T5 24w is just under 2 feet, 39w is just under 3 feet and 54w is just under four feet.

much, much more info and useage guides at www.arcadia-reptile.com

hope that helps

john


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Does the 45cm canopy hold two lights? For example a tropical pro and 6% UV light ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Cheers John. Will be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ryan

The fitting holds one 24w HO power compact. This looks like two lamps side by side but they are actually joined!

So only one lamp per fitting. But don't forget this is true HO so it's like having 3 or 4 T8s in there

John




Fordyl2k said:


> Does the 45cm canopy hold two lights? For example a tropical pro and 6% UV light ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Think ill just buy twin controller would like the second lamp for plant growth.
cheers for the help John.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes for Twin systems, the twin seperates do work out cheaper and if you have the 24-39w you can swap between sizes as required.

if you only need one light source the flood or slimline is a great deal!

john




Fordyl2k said:


> Think ill just buy twin controller would like the second lamp for plant growth.
> cheers for the help John.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> yes for Twin systems, the twin seperates do work out cheaper and if you have the 24-39w you can swap between sizes as required.
> 
> if you only need one light source the flood or slimline is a great deal!
> 
> john


maybe for the furture you could do a slimline all in one unit for 2 tubes 1 for the reptile 1 for plant growth, not needed for me as no live plants but very usefull for alot of keepers


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> maybe for the furture you could do a slimline all in one unit for 2 tubes 1 for the reptile 1 for plant growth, not needed for me as no live plants but very usefull for alot of keepers


Really great idea.


----------

